# I want it



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-2471-21.html

Any other companies make a better one? I really only need it for up to 1".....i think it goes to 1 1/8" which is ideal. Any of you all heard anything about these?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have the milwakee cutter, i really like it! dont cut soft copper to good, i think it saves alot of time on repipes and is easy on the wrist !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It rocks. Get one. It cuts about an hour off of on my solar jobs.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've had one for a few months. I'm not giving it back. It's not a perfect tool and can take a little getting used to but it's a real time saver and not simply when you have a zillion cuts to make either. The first few times you pull it out for just a couple of cuts, i.e. cutting out an old water heater, you will wonder how you survived without it. Don't let it get wet. That price is about as cheap as I've seen them. I don't use mine everyday and don't typically make a lot of cuts when I do use it, but the battery seems to hold up very well. I have recharged my battery once since I've had it and then it was only because I thought "surely this battery must be getting low by now" and not because it was slowing down. There may be some kind of indicator for the battery, I can't remember. Don't know about cutter wheel replacement. Mine is not infinite cutting range and I don't believe any of them are, as far as I know this is for 1/2" and 3/4" copper only. I don't think I have tried it on soft copper yet, or if I did, I don't remember it.

Smells scores it 4 pipe wrenches out of 5.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, this was covered in an earlier thread. Look back for some more info.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Now I'm looking for a reaming and cleaning tool.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't own one but I've yet to hear a bad review on it. I got a bunch scrap copper to sort so I think now may be the time for me as well. I don't however do many substantial copper jobs these days.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I don't own one but I've yet to hear a bad review on it.


 
Same here. I've heard a bunch of folks talk about not getting it wet so using it for service might not be a good idea. Repipes, tankless and water treatment installs, new const., etc. I could definately see it saving time if you had 300' of copper to run for a repipe. 








Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess for me, I'm trying to save my hands / wrists, and thumb cutters kill my hands. I've got to start cutting down the time it takes me to do copper work so this looked like a good idea. Smells, let me know if you find some kind of cleaner / reamer. Thanks gents!


----------



## MaineiacZ06 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have 2 of them...one of which is about 16 months old. My favorite tool by far!! I do commercial work, and it gets a workout almost daily! I wish they would build one for bigger stuff....1 1/4 up to 3" would be nice. LOL...


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I have two of them. I love them both! DON"T let it get water down into the unit. If your cutting copper with water in it, keep the tool upright. 

It is great for cutting in tight places. It also has a built in light and a battery indicator. My first one broke because my helper did not have it lined up on the copper correctly and bent the spring on the inside. I sent it back to Milwkee with all intentions of paying for the repair. They sent it back fixed at NO charge. I love Milwaukee tools. They make tools for Plumbers.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

MaineiacZ06 said:


> I have 2 of them...one of which is about 16 months old. My favorite tool by far!! I do commercial work, and it gets a workout almost daily! I wish they would build one for bigger stuff....1 1/4 up to 3" would be nice. LOL...


Ridgid makes a copper cut and prep machine. I wish we had one.

http://ridgid.com/Tools/122XL-Copper-Cutting-and-Prep-Machine/EN/index.htm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet: 



 


eddiecalder said:


> Ridgid makes a copper cut and prep machine. I wish we had one.
> 
> http://ridgid.com/Tools/122XL-Copper-Cutting-and-Prep-Machine/EN/index.htm


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Ridgid makes a copper cut and prep machine. I wish we had one.
> 
> http://ridgid.com/Tools/122XL-Copper-Cutting-and-Prep-Machine/EN/index.htm


You don't know joy until you work a commercial jobsite with one of those set up at it! Company I used to work for got one and we used it on a few jobs until it got stolen. It never got replaced but not for lack of our griping!

It's like A/C in a car. You think that you don't need anything so frivolous... but then when you _have it_ you realize how goood it is.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Miguel said:


> You don't know joy until you work a commercial jobsite with one of those set up at it! Company I used to work for got one and we used it on a few jobs until it got stolen.


What's one of those babies worth? Probably too much...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Futz: About as much as a cheap threader I think. That's why we never got a new one. But the party was good while it lasted! If the boss had realized the time we were saving each crew prolly would've had one!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a video review I did for ya tankless:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the ridgid machine, best tool i ever bought. cost 1k new, but pays for itself fast. take less then 10 seconds to make a cut. works up to 2", cleans fittings and reams well. Best part is i never misplace it on the job. I'm the type that could look for my cutter for ten minutes when im standing on it. (at my age i can hide my own easter eggs)


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Have one and love it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How are you suppose to keep your forearms in shape using that machine.

Before you know it you guys will have to start going to the gym after work just to stay in shape


----------

